# Help with Coldsores PLEASE HELP



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

apoligese for this as it has nothing to do with fitness. But every time I go away abroad I end up with a god damn coldsore. I have figured it because of the sun. I always wear a cap and put loads of suntan lotion on but it always comes up. If it was just a small on eI wouldn't mind as much and it wouldn't effect my holidays. But its as big as a 2 pound coin on my chin. Sorry for gross details but it weeps gunk and it feels like it melts when it in the sun. Its just so uncomfortable. I don't care what it looks like just the feeling. Anyone had any experience or any help I would love some advice as Im going on holiday with my GF and means I won't be able to even kiss her incase of spread. I have lysine which may work but thats all I have seen out there that may give me a chance?

Thanks


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I get em like once a year, Lysine 1000mg tablets and Lysine lip balms works well, stilll take about a week to go though.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> I get em like once a year, Lysine 1000mg tablets and Lysine lip balms works well, stilll take about a week to go though.


The thing is I know when I will get mine. Have you ever heard of anything preventing them?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

what is zorvirax?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you`ve caught herpes .


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

ewen said:


> you`ve caught herpes .


Apparently I have got a cold saw 3 days old in hospital. Always had holidays ruined as a kid as I had one every time.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> what is zorvirax?


Just looked it up. Have you used it?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

barneycharles said:


> The thing is I know when I will get mine. Have you ever heard of anything preventing them?


I've not, I get them when I'm run down after a lads holiday or a festival



simonthepieman said:


> what is zorvirax?


That does fvck all for me, the Lysine lip balm was a lot better ime


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

There's two different of herpes, HSV1 and HSV2, cold sores are HSV1 and aren't anything to worry about, HSV2 is definitely something you don't want.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

first of all, sure it is coldsore? £2 coin is really quite large for typical coldsore. could be infected by bacteria infection. any yellow golden crusty appearances? does it look like impetigo?

if it is cold sore and with that size, topical might or might not be enough. can get some oral aciclovir from your GP. 200mg five times a day for 5 days. and get an extra 'course' for emergency next time.

hope it settles quickly..

no kissing for you mister till it clears up...and no oral sex for her either..


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

I read an article a while ago that soaking it in isopropyl alchohol will kill it dead and will heal 3-6 times faster.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

bigtoe900 said:


> I read an article a while ago that soaking it in isopropyl alchohol will kill it dead and will heal 3-6 times faster.


**** that!


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> **** that!


LOL yea it might sting a bit


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If this is another troll thread, I'll cut your dick off!! :lol:

However, this doesn't sound like a cold sore & more like a bacterial infection.

Fucidin, which isn't an otc med, is very good for skin infections.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Theseus said:


> first of all, sure it is coldsore? £2 coin is really quite large for typical coldsore. could be infected by bacteria infection. any yellow golden crusty appearances? does it look like impetigo?
> 
> if it is cold sore and with that size, topical might or might not be enough. can get some oral aciclovir from your GP. 200mg five times a day for 5 days. and get an extra 'course' for emergency next time.
> 
> ...


Just had a look at impetigo its not really like that. your right though not normal size for a typical coldsore. I find it depends on the sun on how bit it gets but it defo has that tingle feeling and has all those symptoms of a coldsore.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I would strongly advise that you clean/sterilise everything that comes in contact with your face.

Buy a new toothbrush as well.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Google lipzor

Thank me later


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Google lipzor
> 
> Thank me later


Looks good. Have you tried it? just red reviews looks good but so many reviews are bs. Whats your honest opinion? nd is it a cream?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

barneycharles said:


> Looks good. Have you tried it? just red reviews looks good but so many reviews are bs. Whats your honest opinion? And is it a cream?


It's a light emitter, prevents cold sores from forming. I have one and never had once come up since.

I think it's worth it.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've had a couple of the coldsore machines, first one was £30 from boots, second one was a bargain at £9 from lloyds pharmacy. They definitely help, I don't use mine as preventative like poster above but as soon as I feel one coming I grab the machine, and use it several times a day until it's gone. If you catch it at the very first tingle stage before it shows you can stop it coming up at all. I'd read about this happening but it actually happened to me last time, was chuffed!

Also reduces the pain and irritation throughout the coldsore.

Another thing I've tried is the coldsore patches, not exactly invisible especially if you have a moustache but still looks better than a coldsore and takes away the pain, but get the ones from poundland not the compeed ones!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but I've heard that people who get cold sores should avoid L-Arganine as it can trigger the virus to the surface of the skin.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Taking my daily multi vitamin & minerals is the key for me. Haven't had a single one whilst taking them. But then if I forget or don't have access to them for 2 days, then I get a cold sore a few days after.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Any time I'm run down usually triggers it, after a weekend on mdma/pills I'm pretty much guaranteed one


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

150mg Zing citrate/Picolinate a day for the rest of your life and I will be mega surprised if they come back.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> There's two different of herpes, HSV1 and HSV2, cold sores are HSV1 and aren't anything to worry about, HSV2 is definitely something you don't want.


Yeah, 90% of the population of the UK under 40 has HSV1 and 95% of the World population has it. 90% of people have little or no symptoms. 25% of people have HSV2, you can get GHSV2 even with the use of a condom, if anyone has had four sexual partners the chance is high they have been exposed to it. Everyone has herpes, ain't no big deal. I knew someone who committed suicide over it, it wasn't the coldsore that drove them to it, it was the social stigma and lack of knowledge by society.

I wouldn't bother changing your toothbrush, the virus dies nearly instantly when it is out in the open.

I have only ever had one cold sore in my life, I would use coconut oil and lysine. Some people seem to recommend a super dose of Vit C. Don't eat nuts or things high in arginine.


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Outbreaks happen when you're run down, have disturbed sleep or low testosterone or, in your case, over-exposure to sun-light.

For normal coldsores, the best thing is to apply ice topically. Forget aloe vera or even topical aciclovir, nothing works as well as ice.

That should be done in conjunction with oral aciclovir, which you should take the day before you go away - 800mg x 5 a day.

Given the size of your coldsore, you might want to look into cortisone as well if it's as bad as you say.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Valacyclovir is the best thing for cold sores.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Stress and the sun trigger mine :-( .... absolutely rank. Also second the arginine thing.... often high in 'pump' inducing prewprkouts sadly and things like nuts. I use spf30+ lip balm year round and also was prescribed aciclovir tablets by my GP to take all year as a preventative. The SPF lip balm I'd say has been the biggest help by far


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> you`ve caught herpes .


agree its herp mate ...

stop suckin ass holes


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Theseus said:


> no kissing for you mister till it clears up...*and no oral sex for her either.*.


Did this wrong move gave an ex herpes didn't go down well lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

Hsv 2 is no big deal either. It lies dormant at the base of the spine and like hsv1 can flair up on occasion. Oral aciclovir and no nookie will soon see the symptoms subside.

Like mentioned lack of knowledge and social stigma are probably what makes a carrier feel they are in trouble.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

frankie1905 said:


> Did this wrong move gave an ex herpes didn't go down well lol


It takes practice mate


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

@T100 YOU LEGEND :lol: :lol: there was no pun intended but that was good i'm in fits and my current girl wants to know what i'm laughing at hahahaha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

frankie1905 said:


> @T100 YOU LEGEND :lol: :lol: there was no pun intended but that was good i'm in fits and my current girl wants to know what i'm laughing at hahahaha


Probably best you don't tell her fella haha


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

T100 said:


> Probably best you don't tell her fella haha


I want want to get my end away later best not lol


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Just get a box of Aciclovir Tablets then the second you feel anything take them + Aciclovir Cream within a few days it will be gone nothing else you can really do.


----------

